# BMQ Start Dates



## MasterChiefBognar (26 Jun 2005)

Does anybody know when (approximately) the BMQ will start for people selected on the July 18 selection board?  Will they hold a BMQ that would run over the xmas holidays, or would they wait until January to start?


----------



## ryan fitzy (26 Jun 2005)

I was selected may 9 and my basic is Aug 23, so i would say your basic would be Oct/Nov or around that time.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (27 Jun 2005)

I was selected June 13th and my BMQ is September 26th


----------



## P-Free (27 Jun 2005)

Gunner_Pyza, when did you get your call saying you were selected? Im just wondering because I had my file completed June 22nd and apparently they hold a selection board every day for my trade (SigOp) and they pick all applicants until they have no posiitons left. 

Anyways I was just wondering,

Cheers.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (28 Jun 2005)

Hey,

I keep in contact with my recruitment officer via email.  He talked to his HQ and sent an email saying that right now I'm schedualed for that date and that's when I most 'likely' will leave.  I didn't get a call or anything.  So it's not technically official.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (28 Jun 2005)

With the Ottawa recruitment centre they said that they usually call 21 days before the report date.  I don't know if that goes for all the other centres.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (29 Jun 2005)

Ive heard BMQ start dates for Aug23, Aug30 (me) and Sept5.......are these all 1 BMQ arriving at different dates or are these 3 separate BMQ's?


----------

